# I Just Joined.



## Srossics (Nov 12, 2016)

Well, I just joined this site. First things first: I have been _trying_ to write for several years at this point with noting to show for it yet. I've tried to write for several genres like fantasy, horror, and science fiction, but nothing has ever stuck with me.

Aside from waiting for that one story that will stick, here's other info you might find relevant, or that you should know about me:

I'm a gamer
I seldom read books, but can get heavily invested when I like them
I'm currently in college as a freshmen (hoping to be an architect one day)
I watch _a lot _of YouTube, especially let's plays from various people.
I'm asexual

And that about sums me up.


----------



## Carly Berg (Nov 13, 2016)

Welcome, Srossics.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Srossics and welcome. :hi:

This is a wonderful place for finding friends, inspiration and helpful support for your writing. It's a big site so take a look around and get a feel for the place. It's a good idea to read some of the stories and poems that other members have written and check out the competition threads and author interviews. You will begin to feel at home this way and you'll also find that we have a wide range of talent and lots of different interests all represented here.

Once you feel comfortable, please add a comment or two whenever you find a thread that interests you and, once you have made ten posts, more forums will open up for you and you'll be able to add an avatar and signature to your profile.

Have fun and I'd be pleased to help with any questions you have. 

jen


----------



## Srossics (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Thaumiel (Nov 13, 2016)

Yo. Like jen said, go post. Since this is a creative forum commenting on other people's work is a good way to build your post count and get people to recognise you. Plus it's likely to get more people to comment on your own work.:thumbr:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 16, 2016)

Srossics said:


> Well, I just joined this site. First things first: I have been _trying_ to write for several years at this point with noting to show for it yet. I've tried to write for several genres like fantasy, horror, and science fiction, but nothing has ever stuck with me.
> 
> Aside from waiting for that one story that will stick, here's other info you might find relevant, or that you should know about me:
> 
> ...





Hummmm, quite a dastardly dilemma.... writing, but not being able to stick with it... ouch... well, here is a suggestion... try one of the writing challenges, That will FORCE you to concentrate... sound good? Try it, it might work...  Welcome, roll up your sleeves and dazzzzzle us...see you around...


----------



## John_O (Nov 22, 2016)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome! The water is fine and there are a limited amout of dragons that bit! Mostly the just drool at you and make inappropriate suggestions about how to cook you, stew, jam, pie... pie seems like a popular option... :icon_cheesygrin: :tongue:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Don't forget to check out our Writing Contests and Prompts and our Mentor Directory.

Cheers!


----------

